# What new headset for soloist team



## weeve (Dec 4, 2007)

Jut bought a new soloist team in sales but didnt get the FSA headset for some reason...trying to chase the bike shop but can someone tell me which headset I need to replace it with if I dont get one...a link/model would be good, thanks a lot,


----------

